# Shame Attacking...excersises?



## Fernando (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi everyone  , i want to ask about the shame attacking exercises...., i want to practice this but i don't know how start this. Say "hi" in the streets, is complicated, so i am desoriented. Sorry for my english. Can you help me? i don't search much on the forum about this technique, so...

I hope you answer. Thank you very much!


----------



## Kekai (May 31, 2013)

I think you should start with doing passive things in public. Like reading books, web surfing, etc. Then move yourself up to more active things like walking, running, photography, etc. around large groups of people. Then when you are comfortable with that, become more interactive with others. Such as, quick conversations-ask questions, say hello, etc.

When you graduate from all that, you can do more gutsy things.
I know I said a whole lotta etc. in my sentences, but be creative,... etc.! 

Shame attacking is great, but don't overdo it. If not done properly, you'll regress. It took me more than three years just to walk by people. So there's no rush! Take your time, as you are building a foundation for life.


----------



## Dalmat (May 5, 2013)

Yes, go slowly. First you must learn to be comfortable in public on your own, and then you can start approaching other people. I am currently struggling with clothes shopping, and I am much more comfortable with it then few weeks ago.


----------



## Fernando (Nov 20, 2013)

Ok guys, thank you so much for the answer.


----------

